# Systemvariabeln mit applet auslesen



## BigBoss (25. Jul 2007)

hi,
ich hänge gerade an dem problem das ich den usernamen des angemeldeten Netzwerkusers brauche.
das ist mit java selber kein problem aber ich brauche das ganze über ein applet.
Das hängt damit zusammen das ich den namen für einen auth abgelich benötige.


```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.HeadlessException;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;
import java.net.URL;
public class testapp extends java.applet.Applet
{
    public void init()
    {
    }
    public void start()
    {
        String un = System.getenv("NWUSERNAME");
        try
        {
            new Applet().getAppletContext().showDocument(new URL("http://testserver/test2/index.php?user=" + un));
        } 
        catch (HeadlessException ex)
        {
            ex.printStackTrace();
        } 
        catch (MalformedURLException ex)
        {
            ex.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
    public void stop()
    {
    }
    public void destroy()
    {
    }
}
```

wenn ich dieses Applet ausführe bekomme ich ein Permission denied.
Is irgendwo auch logisch da die Applets ja mit fast keinen Rechten laufen.
Gibt es irgendwo ne Möglichkeit den Namen des Angemeldeten users herauszubekommen ohne die Rechte mit denen ein applet ausgeführt wird zu erhöhen?

Gruß & thx BB


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (25. Jul 2007)

BigBoss hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es irgendwo ne Möglichkeit den Namen des Angemeldeten users herauszubekommen ohne die Rechte mit denen ein applet ausgeführt wird zu erhöhen?


Sieht wohl schlecht aus:



> Sie haben keinen Zugriff auf Informationen über das Java-Home-Directory, den Java-Klassenpfad, den User-Namen, das Home-Verzeichnis und das Arbeitsverzeichnis des Anwenders.



Quelle:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...24_003.htm#mja3d46ba28b4e101e4ea6418633cb298a


----------



## deleted (25. Jul 2007)

Das ist auch sehr logisch dass das nicht so ist!
Sonst wäre es ein Leichtes, Miniapplets perfekt zur Werbungsanalyse zu nutzen.
Kein langweiligis Datamining mehr mit Cookies. Ne gleich an Hand des Nutzernamen...


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jul 2007)

BigBoss hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es irgendwo ne Möglichkeit den Namen des Angemeldeten users herauszubekommen ohne die Rechte mit denen ein applet ausgeführt wird zu erhöhen?



Keine. Das widerspricht dem Java-Sicherheitskonzept.






*verschoben*


----------

